
Voronoi Diagrams on the GPU - dfield
http://rykap.com/graphics/skew/2016/02/25/voronoi-diagrams/
======
gus_massa
[I can see the images in Chrome, but not in IE11.]

I like the images, but when you move the "yellow fish" all the other points
move randomly. I'd prefer a similar image where all the other points are
fixed.

